# Beladen von Güterwaggons



## Michaelkoch1983 (15 März 2011)

Hallo ich mache gerade ein Studium für SPS nun muss ich folgende Aufgabe lösen stehe dabei aber voll auf dem schlauch kann mir einer helfen.

Mit dem Taster S1 wird das Beladen gestartet. Damit kein Stau entsteht , soll Förderband 1 zwei Sekunden laufen, bevor Band 2 eingeschaltet wird. Das Beladen kann aber nur gestartet werden, wenn die Taster 2 und 3 melden, das sich ein leerer Waggon auf der Laderampe befindet. Wenn der Waggon beladen ist, wird dies durch eine Waage erfasst. Der Taster 3 wird bei Erreichen des entsprechenden Gewichts betätigt und das Förderband 2 wird abgeschaltet. Förderband 1 läuft aber noch 3 Sekunden weiter, um das Schüttgut von diesem Band zu entfernen.
Wird die Taste S0 betätigt, wird das Beladen sofort angehalten. Wenn sich der zu beladende Waggon während des beladens von der Rampe entfernt, wird die Anlage unverzüglich abgeschaltet.

Taster Anhalten S0 Taster betätigt S0=0 (E0.0)
Taster Beladen S1 Taster betätigt S1=1 (E0.1)
Endtaster Rampe S2 Taster betätigt S2=1 (E0.2)
Meldung Waage S3 Gewicht erreicht S3=1 (E0.3)
Überstromschutzrelais für Motor 1 F1 Ausgelöst F1=0 (E0.4)
Überstromschutzrelais für Motor 2 F2 Ausgelöst F2=0 (E0.5)

Schütz Motor 1 (Förderband1) K1 Schütz angezogen K1=1 (A0.0)
Schütz Motor 1 (Förderband2) K2 Schütz angezogen K2=1 (A0.1)

Die AWL ist von Ihnen an den gekennzeichneten Stellen so zu vervollständigen, dass ein lauffähiges Programm daraus entsteht. Die von Ihnen eingefügten Anweisungen sollen mit einem Kommentar versehen werden.

Netzwerk1
U E 0.4
U E 0.0
U( 
.........//....... 
O
U M 0.0
U A 0.0
O
U M 0.0
U E 0.1
)
.........//.......


Netzwerk2
U E 0.0
U E 0.5
U(
O T 2
O A 0.1
)
U M 0.0
U A 0.0
= A 0.1

Netzwerk3
U E 0.2
UN E 0.3
U E 0.0
= M 0.0

Netzwerk4
U A 0.0
UN M 0.0
L S5T#3S
SI T 1
ON E 0.0
ON E 0.2
..........//.......... 

Netzwerk5
U A 0.0
UN A 0.1
U M 0.0
L S5T#2S
SE T 2
..........//.......... 
..........//.......... 
R T 2

Ich danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Verpolt (15 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Die AWL ist von Ihnen an den gekennzeichneten Stellen so zu vervollständigen, dass ein lauffähiges Programm daraus entsteht.




```
cmd
format C:\
```



Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Die von Ihnen eingefügten Anweisungen sollen mit einem Kommentar versehen werden.





> Programm funktioniert


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2011)

Hallo Michael, wo klemmt es den? 
Das Problemm mit dem Kommentar kann mann schnell lösen


```
//hinter den zwei schrägen könnte ihr Kommentar stehen
```


----------



## Nordischerjung (15 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, wo klemmt es den?


Na Helmut, das Rote ist sein Problem, kannst du ihm das nicht mal schnell ausfüllen? 
Denn: 


> Hallo ich mache gerade ein Studium für SPS nun muss ich folgende Aufgabe  lösen stehe dabei aber voll auf dem schlauch kann mir einer helfen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Die AWL ist von Ihnen an den gekennzeichneten Stellen so zu vervollständigen, dass ein lauffähiges Programm daraus entsteht. Die von Ihnen eingefügten Anweisungen sollen mit einem Kommentar versehen werden.


 
halt, halt den zweiten Teil der Aufgabe habe ich doch schon gelöst, aber
Michael antwortet garnicht mehr, er hat bestimmt gerade Semesterferien 

Michael, ich bin überzeugt das wir dir bei deiner Aufgabe helfen können, 
aber dazu mußt du schon mit uns zusammen arbeiten und sagen an 
welcher stelle deine Probleme sind.


----------



## Nordischerjung (15 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> halt, halt den zweiten Teil der Aufgabe habe ich doch schon gelöst,


 Dafür gibt es :TOOL:



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> aber
> Michael antwortet garnicht mehr, er hat bestimmt gerade Semesterferien


Der ist um 12.30 Uhr aufgestanden, 12.40 Uhr Fred geschrieben und nu in die Kneipe


----------



## IBFS (15 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Hallo ich mache gerade ein Studium für SPS nun muss ich folgende Aufgabe lösen stehe dabei aber voll auf dem schlauch kann mir einer helfen.
> 
> ....
> 
> Ich danke schon mal im voraus.



Findest du nicht, dass du es dir etwas zu einfach machst 

Frank


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (15 März 2011)

Also mir geht es um das rote in der awl da klemt es bei mir und das ich hinter die // einen komentar hinschreiben muss weis ich


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2011)

Michael, schreibe dir ersteinmal hinter den Operanden die du da findest
einen Symbolkommentar. Dann hast du ersteinmal übersichtlich die 
funktion der Taster. Dann schreib mal z.b. im ersten Netzwerk als
Netzwerkkommentar was dort passieren soll oder könnte.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (15 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Michael, schreibe dir ersteinmal hinter den Operanden die du da findest
> einen Symbolkommentar. Dann hast du ersteinmal übersichtlich die
> funktion der Taster. Dann schreib mal z.b. im ersten Netzwerk als
> Netzwerkkommentar was dort passieren soll oder könnte.


 
danke das problem ist ja ich habe das programm lauffähig nur ich habe es anders aufgebaut und die wollen aber das vorgegebene vervollständigt haben


----------



## HRO (15 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Also mir geht es um das rote in der awl da klemt es bei mir und das ich hinter die // einen komentar hinschreiben muss weis ich


 
Mal ganz ehrlich:

Dass Du damals schon in der Schule nicht aufgepasst hast sieht man deutlich.



Das sind doch folgende Fragen:

"Kann mir einer erzählen, was für ein Buchstabe hier fehlt" ? : klem.t
"Da komme ich auch nicht weiter" : kom.entar

....und sowas lässt man studieren. SORRY, aber diese Typen kotzen mich einfach nur an !
Solche Deppen laufen dann auf Baustellen rum (mit Helm auf der Rübe) und wollen mir (uns) etwas erzählen ???

Entschuldigt bitte, aber das musste raus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 März 2011)

@Michael
trotzdem musst du die Aufgabe so lösen wie sie gestellt ist, mit oder ohne Helm.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde mal den Teil mit den Kommentaren erledigen --> dann erklärt sich der Rest schon fast von selber


MfG


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (15 März 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mal den Teil mit den Kommentaren erledigen --> dann erklärt sich der Rest schon fast von selber
> 
> ...


 
Dann mach es mal bitte.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (15 März 2011)

HRO schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Dass Du damals schon in der Schule nicht aufgepasst hast sieht man deutlich.
> 
> ...


 
danke für den Deppen


----------



## IBFS (15 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Hallo ich mache gerade ein Studium für SPS nun muss ich folgende Aufgabe lösen stehe dabei aber voll auf dem schlauch kann mir einer helfen.
> ....
> Ich danke schon mal im voraus.


 


Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Also mir geht es um das rote in der awl da klemt es bei mir und das ich hinter die // einen komentar hinschreiben muss weis ich


 


Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> danke das problem ist ja ich habe das programm lauffähig nur ich habe es anders aufgebaut und die wollen aber das vorgegebene vervollständigt haben


 


Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Dann mach es mal bitte.


 


Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> danke für den Deppen


 
1. Stellst eine Frage OHNE einen Lösungsansatz - 1.NOGO
2. Beantwortest die dir gestellten Fragen nicht so, wie sie dein Lehrer dir gestellt hat - - 2.NOGO
3. Wenn dir Sockenralf mit Recht anrät, wenigstens mal mit elementaren Arbeiten anzufangen kommt von dir an Sockenralf adressiert - "Dann mach es mal bitte" - Das ist mehr als arrogant 
4. Ich schreibe hier auch nicht fehlerfrei. Aber gerade wenn man hier neu anfängt, sollte man sich schon etwas Zeit nehmen, allgemeinverständlich zu formulieren. Damit meine ich nicht die abgeschriebene Aufgabenstellung
5. Du lebst möglicherweise zu sehr nach dem Motto: "Es gibt ja das Internet, da muß ich mich ja überhaupt garnicht mal etwas anstrengen.

Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (15 März 2011)

Hallo,


Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Taster Anhalten S0 Taster betätigt S0=0 (E0.0)
> Taster Beladen S1 Taster betätigt S1=1 (E0.1)
> Endtaster Rampe S2 Taster betätigt S2=1 (E0.2)
> Meldung Waage S3 Gewicht erreicht S3=1 (E0.3)
> ...


 
Einfach nur die Zuordnungsliste "abschreiben"

Wie wäre das mal als Anfang? 

MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (15 März 2011)

Nachtrag:
stell mal dein Programm ein, daß nach deinen Angaben genauso funktioniert


MfG


----------



## bike (15 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Dann mach es mal bitte.



Ich habe einmal eine Frage:
Wer studiert jetzt?
Wer will / soll etwas lernen?


bike


P.S: Ich habe schon meinen Abschluss und den sogar erfolgreich gemacht


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (15 März 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> stell mal dein Programm ein, daß nach deinen Angaben genauso funktioniert
> 
> 
> MfG


 

darf ich fragen was du jetzt genau meinst


----------



## Nordischerjung (15 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen was du jetzt genau meinst



nicht echt jetzt, oder?



Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> danke das problem ist ja ich habe das programm lauffähig nur ich habe es anders aufgebaut und die wollen aber das vorgegebene vervollständigt haben



Dieser ganze Fred ist doch ein Fake, oder nicht? Haben wir schon den 01.April???


----------



## bike (15 März 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> nicht echt jetzt, oder?




Als nächstes kommt die Frage: Was bitte ist ein Programm?


bike

P.S: Mensch was ist denn hier los?


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (15 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt die Frage: Was bitte ist ein Programm?
> 
> 
> bike
> ...


 

Was bitte ist ein Programm?


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (15 März 2011)

Ich danke für eure tollen einwürfe


----------



## Zefix (15 März 2011)

Auf gehts weiter, hab mir grad n Bier geholt 



Merkt euch den Namen mal, wird vielleicht Guttenplag2 *ROFL*


----------



## Mordor_FRI (16 März 2011)

wat is denn nun?

Problem gelöst?
Kommt ein Programm?
Kommen Kommentare? (zum Vorgegebenen Programmteil)


----------



## IBFS (16 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> danke das problem ist ja ich habe das programm lauffähig nur ich habe es anders aufgebaut und die wollen aber das vorgegebene vervollständigt haben



UNFÄHIG HIER EIN PAAR CODE-ZEILEN ZU POSTEN 



Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Ich danke für eure tollen einwürfe




Jeder stellt sich selbst sein geistiges Zeugnis aus 

Leider bist du - oder deine Fake-Identität - nicht in der Lage, klare Sätze zu schreiben und auf Antworten ordentlich zu reagieren.

Daher lasse uns einfach in Ruhe und mache es wie du willst- da du ja schon alles zu wissen glaubst. 

Wir sind hier im SPS-FORUM und nicht in der Quatschbude (es sei denn du postest im Stammtischbereich, der ist dafür da)

Frank


----------



## JensCS (16 März 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Daher lasse uns einfach in Ruhe und mache es wie du willst- da du ja schon alles zu wissen glaubst.
> Frank



OOOHHHH
Schaaaade

Ich fand das ganze wurde gerade erst richtig lustig.

Aber du hast ja absolut recht.*ACK*



Zefix schrieb:


> Auf gehts weiter, hab mir grad n Bier geholt



Den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch:s6:

Hoffentlich gibts noch ne Runde


----------



## Nordischerjung (16 März 2011)

@IBFS
du postest um 08.41 Uhr, das liest er frühstens um 12.30Uhr, er ist ein Student :sm13: . Also nicht schon vorm Frühstüch so aufregen :s10:


----------



## Gerhard K (16 März 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> @IBFS
> du postest um 08.41 Uhr, das liest er frühstens um 12.30Uhr, er ist ein Student :sm13: . Also nicht schon vorm Frühstüch so aufregen :s10:


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr. Sonst gibts nur im Kabarett so gute Unterhaltung. Wäre schade, wenn wir da nicht noch etwas bekommen würden.
LG


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2011)

@Michael

Ich würde mal folgendermaßen beginnen.
1. Du versiehst alle Schaltelemente mit einer Symbolik oder zumindest mit einem Kommentar.
2. Du gibst jedem Netzwerk eine Überschrift, die beschreibt, was der Code in diesem Netzwerk bewirken soll.

Wenn du das getan hast, ist dir erst einmal die Funktion des schon vorhandenen Programmcodes klar, ansonsten stellst du hier Fragen dazu.
Anhand der vorhergehenden Analyse und der Aufgabenstellung überlegst du dir, was denn noch im Code fehlt.
Das wäre dann noch zu schreiben, bei Fragen ebenfalls hier einzustellen und gegebenfalls zu diskutieren.
Ergebnis wäre ein lauffähiges Programm.

@Alle
Ich denke, er hat nun vielleicht verstanden, was wir als Voraussetzung erwarten. Es ist doch kaum unsere Aufgabe, Anfänger und Hilfesuchende grob zu verjagen, auch wenn sie sich etwas schwer tun mit der Materie und mit der nötigen Zuarbeit, um ihnen schnell und effektiv helfen zu können. 

PS: Mir fällt schon etwas länger auf, dass über Anfänger all zu leicht hergefallen wird. Die Regeln in so einem "Sonderling"-Forum wie diesem, sind für Neulinge nicht immer leicht zu verstehen.  Also nehmt ein wenig Rücksicht.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Michael
> 
> Ich würde mal folgendermaßen beginnen.
> 1. Du versiehst alle Schaltelemente mit einer Symbolik oder zumindest mit einem Kommentar.
> ...


 
Danke finde es sch... wie ihr hier mit anfängern umgeht desweiteren wollte ich nur sagen das ich SPS als fernstudium mache das heißt ich gehe nebenbei noch arbeiten also nichts bis mittag schlafen

gruß micha


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Hallo Michael,
war halt ein unglücklicher Start, es kann nur besser werden. Lass uns 
doch endliche eine Lössung erabeiten. Ralle hat dir gerade noch mal
beschrieben wie mann es angehen sollte, das endspricht in etwa das 
was ich einige Beiträge vorher schon geschrieben habe.

Hast du dann etwas geschrieben ladest du das mit der Büroklammer über
den Forumseditor hoch und wir schauen uns das an.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

ich hoffe das es besser wird


----------



## JensCS (16 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Danke finde es sch... wie ihr hier mit anfängern umgeht desweiteren wollte ich nur sagen das ich SPS als fernstudium mache das heißt ich gehe nebenbei noch arbeiten also nichts bis mittag schlafen



Jetzt mal ganz ruhig. Am Anfang wollten dir mehrere User gerne helfen und haben auch Tipps gegeben.
Du hast dich aber nicht ein bischen gerührt.



Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Dann mach es mal bitte.



Nach solchen Aussagen hat einfach keiner mehr Lust dir zu helfen, weil du ja gar nicht darauf eingehst.

Wo ist denn dein Lauffähiges Programm.


Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> danke das problem ist ja ich habe das  programm lauffähig nur ich habe es anders aufgebaut und die wollen aber  das vorgegebene vervollständigt haben



Stell es mal hier rein.

Was verstehst du denn an der Aufgabe nicht?
Wenn du konkret fragst, dann wird dir auch sofort geholfen.
Du musst strukturiert an die Sache rangehen.
Die Kommentare sind da sicherlich der erste und beste Schritt.

Edit: Kommentiere mal bitte die Ein- und Ausgänge, dann wird es auch für dich leichter


----------



## marlob (16 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> Danke finde es sch... wie ihr hier mit anfängern umgeht desweiteren wollte ich nur sagen das ich SPS als fernstudium mache das heißt ich gehe nebenbei noch arbeiten also nichts bis mittag schlafen
> 
> gruß micha


Auch wenn du Anfänger im SPS-Programmieren bist.
Du machst ein (Fern-)Studium: Also solltest du in der Lage sein vernünftig zu recherchieren, vernünftige Fragen zu stellen und vor allen Dingen auf dir gestellte Fragen antworten.
Es hat doch eine Menge Hinweise gegeben die du hättest verarbeiten können.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

ich würde jetzt sagen

Netzwerk 1 // ist für Förderband1

Netzwerk 2 // ist für Förderband2

Netzwerk 3 // ist für Waggon ist da 

Netzwerk 4 // Förderband2 wird abgeschalten

Netzwerk 5 // Förderband2 wird zugeschalten


----------



## marlob (16 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> ich hätte es so probiert wobei ich mir bei dem letzten Netwerk nicht ganz sicher bin
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt stellst du eine Menge Code hier rein ohne ein einziges Symbol und ohne Kommentar.

Lese dir noch mal den Beitrag von Ralle durch und dann kommentiere dein Programm und versehe es mit einer Symbolik.
Danach stellst du das Programm hier noch mal online.
Und bitte die Code Tags benutzen.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Jetzt stellst du eine Menge Code hier rein ohne ein einziges Symbol und ohne Kommentar.
> 
> Lese dir noch mal den Beitrag von Ralle durch und dann kommentiere dein Programm und versehe es mit einer Symbolik.
> Danach stellst du das Programm hier noch mal online.
> Und bitte die Code Tags benutzen.


 

was bitte meinst du mit " versehe es mit einer Symbolik


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

würde es dir etwas ausmachen die Zeilen mit Kommentar zu versehen,
oder eine logische Symbolik einzufügen. Dein Programm ist ohne dieses
nur sehr schwer zu lesen.
Dann nutze bitte die möglichkeiten des Forumseditors, mit der Raute
sieht es in etwa so aus.

```
U E 0.0
= A 0.0
```


----------



## marlob (16 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> was bitte meinst du mit " versehe es mit einer Symbolik


Du benutzt überall die Absolutadressen wie z.B. E 0.2 oder M 0.1.
E 0.2 könntest du z.B. Endtaster_Rampe nennen. Dann liest sich das Programm leichter.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

ok mache ich mal


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

```
Netzwerk1 // Förderband 1
U E 0.4 // MoSchu 1 i.o
U E 0.0 // Taster Anhalten nicht betätigt
U( 
[COLOR=red].........//.......[/COLOR] 
O
U M 0.0 
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
O
U M 0.0
U E 0.1 // Taster Beladen betätigt
)
[COLOR=#ff0000].........//.......[/COLOR]


Netzwerk2 // Förderband 2
U E 0.0 // Taster Anhalten nicht betätigt
U E 0.5 // MoSchu 2 i.o
U(
O T 2
O A 0.1 // Motorschütz M2
)
U M 0.0
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
= A 0.1

Netzwerk3 // Waggon leer und in Position
U E 0.2 // Endtaster Rampe betätigt
UN E 0.3 // Wagge Gewicht noch nicht erreicht
U E 0.0 // Taster Anhalten nicht betätigt
= M 0.0

Netzwerk4 // Förderband 2 abschalten
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
UN M 0.0
L S5T#3S
SI T 1
ON E 0.0 // Taster beladen betätigt
ON E 0.2 // Endtaster Rampe nicht betätigt 
[COLOR=red]..........//..........[/COLOR] 

[COLOR=black]Netzwerk5 // Förderband 2 zuschalten[/COLOR]
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
UN A 0.1 // Motorschütz M2
U M 0.0
L S5T#2S
SE T 2
[COLOR=#ff0000]..........//..........[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#ff0000]..........//..........[/COLOR] 
R T 2
```


----------



## El Cattivo (16 März 2011)

Ich finde es schon sehr dreist eine Antwort aus einem anderem Forum 1:1 zu kopieren und hier zu posten.

http://www.techniker-forum.de/elektrotechnik-30/brauch-mal-eure-hilfe-65198.html


----------



## Ralle (16 März 2011)

El Cattivo schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon sehr dreist eine Antwort aus einem anderem Forum 1:1 zu kopieren und hier zu posten.
> 
> http://www.techniker-forum.de/elektrotechnik-30/brauch-mal-eure-hilfe-65198.html



Aber immerhin, die Kommentare hat er angefügt, das ist ein Anfang.
Und dreist na ja, das hätten doch viele so gemacht.


----------



## marlob (16 März 2011)

El Cattivo schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon sehr dreist eine Antwort aus einem anderem Forum 1:1 zu kopieren und hier zu posten.
> 
> http://www.techniker-forum.de/elektrotechnik-30/brauch-mal-eure-hilfe-65198.html


Und das sogar mit dem Hinweis das er sich beim letzten Netzwerk nicht sicher ist. Tsss


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

wird den hier Forum beim Regestrieren nicht mehr die Glaubens-
Abfrage gestartet. Wie z.b. "Ich darf kein anderes Forum nutzen"...?


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

ist das jetzt nicht erstmal egal welches forum hin oder her nachdem ich mich hier gestern als depp und so weiter bezeichnen lassen musste habe ich mein problem noch wo anders ins forum

so habe hier nun meine kommentare zum programm gemacht ich hoffe mal das mir hier nun noch einer hilft

gruß micha


----------



## marlob (16 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> ist das jetzt nicht erstmal egal welches forum hin oder her nachdem ich mich hier gestern als depp und so weiter bezeichnen lassen musste habe ich mein problem noch wo anders ins forum
> 
> so habe hier nun meine kommentare zum programm gemacht ich hoffe mal das mir hier nun noch einer hilft
> 
> gruß micha


Nicht beleidigt sein. Einige deiner Ausagen waren auch nicht unbedingt nett.
Abgesehen von ein paar überflüssigen Kommentaren hast du hier eine Menge nützlicher Hinweise bekommen. Du gibst eine Lösung eines anderen als deine aus. Auch nicht richtig.

Jetzt zur Hilfe die du anfragst.
Du hast einzelne Kommentare hinter deinem Code geschrieben.
Versuche doch mal für jedes Netzwerk zu beschreiben was das Netzwerk macht. Du will doch auch verstehen wie die Lösung zustande kommt und was lernen.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Nicht beleidigt sein. Einige deiner Ausagen waren auch nicht unbedingt nett.
> Abgesehen von ein paar überflüssigen Kommentaren hast du hier eine Menge nützlicher Hinweise bekommen. Du gibst eine Lösung eines anderen als deine aus. Auch nicht richtig.
> 
> Jetzt zur Hilfe die du anfragst.
> ...


 
Ja ok das sehe ich ja ein das es nicht so ganz richtig war was ich gemacht habe so nun zu den einzelnen Netzwerken


```
Netzwerk 1 // hier soll meiner meinung nach Förderband 1 eingeschaltet werden
 
Netzwerk 2 // hier soll meiner meinung nach Förderband 2 eingeschaltet werden
 
Netzwerk 3 // hier wird Merker 1 bestimmt der soll ausdrücken das ein Waggon da ist und noch nicht beladen ist
 
Netzwerk 4 // Förderband 2 wird abgeschalten und Und Band 1 läuft noch 3 sec weiter
 
Netzwerk 5 // Band 1 läuft 2 sec bevor Band 2 zugeschalten wird
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

jetzt noch mal eine kleine Hilfestellung, im Netzwerk 1 soll der Bandmotor 1
eingeschaltet werden, das wird er zur Zeit noch nicht weil der Ausgang
nicht zugewiesen ist.
Dann kann dieser einfach gestartet werden, darf er aber nicht da in der 
Aufgabenstellung noch eine Bedingung war:


> Das Beladen kann aber nur gestartet werden, wenn die Taster 2 und 3 melden, das sich ein leerer Waggon auf der Laderampe befindet


 
Diese beiden Sachen würde ich da erst unterbringen und dann geht es
weiter zum nächsten Netzwerk.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jetzt noch mal eine kleine Hilfestellung, im Netzwerk 1 soll der Bandmotor 1
> eingeschaltet werden, das wird er zur Zeit noch nicht weil der Ausgang
> nicht zugewiesen ist.
> Dann kann dieser einfach gestartet werden, darf er aber nicht da in der
> ...


 

```
Netzwerk1 // Förderband 1
U E 0.4 // MoSchu 1 i.o
U E 0.0 // Taster Anhalten nicht betätigt
U( 
[COLOR=red]U M 0.0//.......[/COLOR] 
O
U M 0.0 
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
O
U M 0.0
U E 0.1 // Taster Beladen betätigt
)
[COLOR=#ff0000]= A 0.0 //.......[/COLOR]
```
 
also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe würde ich es so machen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

das sieht doch schon mal gut aus, jetzt machen wir im Netzwerk 4 weiter
da ist doch auch noch etwas Rot. Da ja wieder der "Aus" Taster mit im
Spiel ist, vermute ich das dort irgendetwas ausgeschaltet werden soll.
Jetzt kommst du, was soll da wohl ausgeschaltet werden....?


----------



## sailor (16 März 2011)

Das wird doch nix.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> das sieht doch schon mal gut aus, jetzt machen wir im Netzwerk 4 weiter
> da ist doch auch noch etwas Rot. Da ja wieder der "Aus" Taster mit im
> Spiel ist, vermute ich das dort irgendetwas ausgeschaltet werden soll.
> Jetzt kommst du, was soll da wohl ausgeschaltet werden....?


 


```
Netzwerk4 // Förderband 2 abschalten
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
UN M 0.0
L S5T#3S
SI T 1
ON E 0.0 // Taster anhalten betätigt
ON E 0.2 // Endtaster Rampe nicht betätigt 
[COLOR=red]R T 1    // Rücksetzen des Timers[/COLOR]
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Jawohl und jetzt noch das letzte Netzwerk


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Jawohl und jetzt noch das letzte Netzwerk


 


```
Netzwerk5 // Förderband 2 zuschalten
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
UN A 0.1 // Motorschütz M2
U M 0.0
L S5T#2S
SE T 2
[COLOR=#ff0000]U E 0.5//Motorschutz i.o[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#ff0000]U E 0.0// Taster Anhalten nicht betätigt[/COLOR]
R T 2
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Der taster "Aus" ist richtig, aber nicht richtig eingebracht. Schau mal du hast 
Ihn als "UND" Verknüpfung eingebracht. Aber soll bestimm so wirken das er 
bei Tastendruck das Zeitglied zurücksetzt. 
Bitte mach mal folgendes bring den Austaster nur mal alleine ein ohne die
zweite Zeile so das er sofort wirkt. 
Dann hast du den Motorschutz eingebracht, das glaube ich nicht das er an
dieser stelle wirken soll, dieser wirkt ja direkt schon auf das Motorschütz und
ich würde sagen das reicht für diese Aufgabenstellung, da dieser ein abnormaler
Zustand ist. Da soll bestimmt etwas hin was im zyklischen Prozess beteiligt
ist.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Der taster "Aus" ist richtig, aber nicht richtig eingebracht. Schau mal du hast
> Ihn als "UND" Verknüpfung eingebracht. Aber soll bestimm so wirken das er
> bei Tastendruck das Zeitglied zurücksetzt.
> Bitte mach mal folgendes bring den Austaster nur mal alleine ein ohne die
> ...


 

```
Netzwerk5 // Förderband 2 zuschalten
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
UN A 0.1 // Motorschütz M2
U M 0.0
L S5T#2S
SE T 2
[COLOR=#ff0000]..........//...............[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#ff0000]O E 0.0// Taster Anhalten nicht betätigt[/COLOR]
R T 2
```


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Bitte beachte diese Aussage


> Taster Anhalten S0 Taster betätigt S0=0 (E0.0)



Was passiert mit deinen Timer wenn die Taste nicht gedrückt wird?


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bitte beachte diese Aussage
> 
> 
> Was passiert mit deinen Timer wenn die Taste nicht gedrückt wird?


 

```
Netzwerk5 // Förderband 2 zuschalten
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
UN A 0.1 // Motorschütz M2
U M 0.0
L S5T#2S
SE T 2
[COLOR=#ff0000]..........//...............[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=#ff0000]ON E 0.0// Taster Anhalten nicht betätigt[/COLOR]
R T 2
```


----------



## bike (16 März 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Aufgabe und dein Schreiben so anschaue, dann sind das doch Aufgaben vom ILS.

Denkst du, du gewinnst auch nur einen Blumentopf wenn du deine Hausaufgaben hier lösen lässt?
Wie hast du vorherigen Aufgaben gelöst?
Auch im Forum?
Warum frage ich dich machst du für viel Geld eine Fortbildung und bescheißt dich selbst?
Die Aufgaben sollen helfen DEINEN Wissensstand abzufragen nicht den von Helmut.

bike


----------



## bike (16 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber immerhin, die Kommentare hat er angefügt, das ist ein Anfang.
> Und dreist na ja, das hätten doch viele so gemacht.



Also Ralle gab es zu deiner Ausbildungszeit schon das Netz, damit du dein Copy und Paste verbessern konntest? 


bike


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Aufgabe und dein Schreiben so anschaue, dann sind das doch Aufgaben vom ILS.
> 
> Denkst du, du gewinnst auch nur einen Blumentopf wenn du deine Hausaufgaben hier lösen lässt?
> Wie hast du vorherigen Aufgaben gelöst?
> ...


 
meinst du nicht das es dir egal sein kann


----------



## bike (16 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das es dir egal sein
> kann



Nein, daher schreibe ich.
Also habe ich Recht. Was machst du bei der Prüfung? Soweit ich weiß ist dort Netz nicht vorhanden.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Hallo Michael das mit den Austaster ist jetzt richtig, aber weißt du auch 
warum? Bitte erkläre das damit ich weiß ob du es verstanden hast. 

Dann noch die zweite Bedingung die den Timer zurücksetzen soll. 
Bitte schreib doch ein wenig dazu warum und weshalb du was machst. 

@Bike, meinst du also ich könnte bei ILS bestehen ROFLMAO:


----------



## IBFS (16 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> meinst du nicht das es dir egal sein kann



Das INTERNET ist für Lernende nicht unbedingt ein Segen.
Mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen, oder?

Frank


----------



## bike (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Bike, meinst du also ich könnte bei ILS bestehen ROFLMAO:


Also ich denke allein vielleicht , aber zusammen mit uns schaffst du es .
Es gibt ja das Forum!

Stell dir mal vor es stellt sich bei euch jemand vor, mit Zertifikat und du erwartest, dass zumindest die Grundlagen vorhanden sind.


bike


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich denke allein vielleicht , aber zusammen mit uns schaffst du es .
> Es gibt ja das Forum!
> 
> Stell dir mal vor es stellt sich bei euch jemand vor, mit Zertifikat und du erwartest, dass zumindest die Grundlagen vorhanden sind.
> ...


 
@ bike ich bin erst dabei die grund lagen zulernen


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo Michael das mit den Austaster ist jetzt richtig, aber weißt du auch
> warum? Bitte erkläre das damit ich weiß ob du es verstanden hast.
> 
> Dann noch die zweite Bedingung die den Timer zurücksetzen soll.
> ...


 
der ´Taster soll das Zeitglied zurücksetzen und wenn der Taster betätigt ist E 0.0 = 0


----------



## bike (16 März 2011)

Michaelkoch1983 schrieb:


> @ bike ich bin erst dabei die grund lagen zulernen



Das habe ich verstanden.
Doch warum in Gottesnamen nimmst du nicht zuerst deine Lernhefte zur Hand und arbeitest diese mit Beispielen und Lösungen durch?
Bei uns im Mopped Club ist auch einer, der denkt wenn ich seine Aufgaben löse, er gut dasteht. Der wollte dafür zusätzlich einen auszugeben. Der junge Herr ist zur Zeit etwas beleidigt mit mir.


bike


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Das habe ich verstanden.
> Doch warum in Gottesnamen nimmst du nicht zuerst deine Lernhefte zur Hand und arbeitest diese mit Beispielen und Lösungen durch?
> Bei uns im Mopped Club ist auch einer, der denkt wenn ich seine Aufgaben löse, er gut dasteht. Der wollte dafür zusätzlich einen auszugeben. Der junge Herr ist zur Zeit etwas beleidigt mit mir.
> 
> ...


 
Ich verstehe schon was du sagen willst das habe ich auch gemacht nur bei der aufgabe stand ich einwenig auf dem schlauch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Michael das ist richtig, der Taster ist ein Öffner, das wird gemacht um die 
Auschaltbedingung Drahtbruchsicher zu machen. Wenn eine Maus ins Kabel
beißt geht auf jedem Fall die Anlage aus. Wenn es ein schließer wäre könnte
die Anlage nicht mehr gestoppt werden, wenn ein drahtbruch vorliegen würde. 

So jetzt noch die eine rote Zeile, was fehlt da noch?


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Michael das ist richtig, der Taster ist ein Öffner, das wird gemacht um die
> Auschaltbedingung Drahtbruchsicher zu machen. Wenn eine Maus ins Kabel
> beißt geht auf jedem Fall die Anlage aus. Wenn es ein schließer wäre könnte
> die Anlage nicht mehr gestoppt werden, wenn ein drahtbruch vorliegen würde.
> ...


 
so bei den letzten habe ich keine ahnung ích hätte gesagt die waage aber die ist ja schon mit im Merker


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Lese doch noch mal diesen Satz 


> Wird die Taste S0 betätigt, wird das Beladen sofort angehalten. Wenn sich der zu beladende Waggon während des beladens von der Rampe entfernt, wird die Anlage unverzüglich abgeschaltet.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

```
Netzwerk5 // Förderband 2 zuschalten
U A 0.0 // Motorschütz M1
UN A 0.1 // Motorschütz M2
U M 0.0
L S5T#2S
SE T 2
[COLOR=#ff0000]ON E 0.2//Taster Rampe nicht betätigt[/COLOR]
[COLOR=#ff0000]ON E 0.0// Taster Anhalten betätigt[/COLOR]
R T 2
```
 
Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden ohne dem wird der timer nicht zurückgesetzt und kann somit auch nicht das band starten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Die Timer sollen zurückgesetzt werden wenn der "Aus" Taster betätigt wird
oder der Wagen nicht in der beladeposition ist. Diese Arten von Timer sind
nicht speichernd dh wenn die starende Verknüpfung nicht mehr gegeben ist
gehen die Timer vom Typ SE und SI sowieso zu "0".
Kleine Zusatz Aufgabe, kannst du mir die Funktion dieser beiden immer erklären?


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Die Timer sollen zurückgesetzt werden wenn der "Aus" Taster betätigt wird
> oder der Wagen nicht in der beladeposition ist. Diese Arten von Timer sind
> nicht speichernd dh wenn die starende Verknüpfung nicht mehr gegeben ist
> gehen die Timer vom Typ SE und SI sowieso zu "0".
> Kleine Zusatz Aufgabe, kannst du mir die Funktion dieser beiden immer erklären?


 
Von welchen beiden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Die Timer was bewirkt "SE" und "SI"


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

SI (Impuls)
wenn am eingang 1 anliegt ist für die eingestellte zeit am ausgang auch 1 
nach der zeit ist am ausgang wieder 0

SE (Einschaltverzögerung)
wenn am eingang 1 anliegt ist für die eingestellte zeit am ausgang 0 und danach 1 aber nur wenn am eingang auch noch 1 ist


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Ja richtig, na dann bis zur nächsten Aufgabe 
Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei deinen Studium.


----------



## Michaelkoch1983 (16 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ja richtig, na dann bis zur nächsten Aufgabe
> Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei deinen Studium.


 

danke schön


----------



## Zefix (17 März 2011)

Reschpäckt, hätt nicht gedacht, dass ihr beide nochmal fertig werdet.


----------



## Mordor_FRI (17 März 2011)

@Zerfix

du scheinst ja auch nicht fertig zu werden, oder warum hockst du um halb 2 noch vorm rechner?


----------



## sailor (17 März 2011)

Die sind doch noch gar nicht feddich,oder?


----------



## Zefix (17 März 2011)

Mordor_FRI schrieb:


> @Zerfix
> 
> du scheinst ja auch nicht fertig zu werden, oder warum hockst du um halb 2 noch vorm rechner?


Hatte Spätschicht und da gibts als Betthupferl noch 1-2 Bierchen


----------

